# Does USPA drug test?



## ken Sass (Apr 5, 2014)

i looked at their site and it does not look as if they drug test. do they?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 5, 2014)

They don't test.  Dan Green is a record holder in that Fed.  LOL they better not test.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 6, 2014)

Dan green is natty. He got accused of taking cell tech once but the accuser is no longer around to talk about it


----------



## Bicepticon (May 10, 2014)

I think they "say" they drug test.


----------



## Dtownry (May 10, 2014)

Nope.  I have a USPA meet next month.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 13, 2015)

dont the winners of that represent america in the olympics at some point? do they test then?


----------



## Joliver (Mar 13, 2015)

The IOC tests Olympians.


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 13, 2015)

Why would the United States Parachute Association test for steriods?  Is that a side effect, that you can fly?  Well GOLLLY, and they say that there is no such thing as a "stupid question".  

lol googled it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 13, 2015)

joliver said:


> The IOC tests Olympians.



And everyone's total went down 200lbs that day....


----------

